# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Brandt] Σπασμένο κουμπί

## e_angel

Καλησπέρα έχω αυτή τη κουζίνα 


όπως βλέπετε λείπει ένα κουμπί και αυτό γιατι έχει σπάσει εσωτερικά 



Το μοντέλο σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο της είναι brandt KV374XE1 ή KV374WE1 . 
Όσο και να έχω ψάξει το ιντερνετ δε βρίσκω ανταλλακτικό κουμπί. Έχει κλείσει η εταιρεία? Μήπως ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω? Ή πρέπει να τα αλλάξω όλα?  Μήπως φτιάχνετε αυτό ? (αν και δε νομίζω) 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Το κουμπί όπως το βλέπω δεν φτιάχνεται. Αλλά και πατέντα να έκανες με ισχυρή κόλλα να κόλλαγες το σπασμένο κομμάτι, - αν το έχεις - δεν θα σου κρατήσει για πολύ.
Για ανταλλακτικά brandt υπάρχουν αρκετά μαγαζιά που πουλάνε. Τσέκαρε το www.eaparts.gr, ή το www.general-service.gr. Εκεί θα βρεις τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας, κλπ. και μπορείς να το ψάξεις..

----------


## e_angel

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λινκς που μου πρότεινες. Το βρήκα στο www.general-service.gr

----------

